# Clamoroso Milan: vertice Arnault - Elliott. Può arrivare Allegri.



## admin (1 Luglio 2020)

Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.

Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*

Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Preghiamo tutti insieme, a mo' di energia sferica pro Arnault, che sia sia tutto vero e che vada in porto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Continuo a ritenere ( purtroppo ) alquanto inverosimile un arrivo imminente di Arnault. Come prima cosa lo stadio non è ancora stato approvato su carta , stiamo ancora alle parole. Come seconda cosa non meno importante è stra risaputo che Elliot venderà per guadagnare e quest anno, questi mesi , "oggi" penso sia il momento meno adatto della storia del calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Ma magari, magari!!!
Prima se ne va questo pagliaccio prima si torna alla normalità.
E non è questione di riccone o di essere abituati bene ma questo sciacallo ha preso il milan perchè dentro, come e più degli altri, nell'operazione più sporca della storia del calcio.
Peggio di cragnotti e manenti, abbiamo fatto la storia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

admin ha scritto:


> bomba sganciata da repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: Sono ore convulse in casa milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra arnault e singer. L'ok del comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con arnault arriverebbe braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe allegri.
> 
> Dalla redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che rangnick stia per dare l'addio al lipsia e trasferirsi al milan. Quindi, *allegri o rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con rangnick arriverebbero* szoboszlai, jovic ed hendrick.*
> 
> maldini e massara (che potrebbe tornare alla roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *elliott e boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



iddio fa che sia vero!


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Per quanto mi abbia sempre fatto schifo Allegri, con Rangnick ci sono 3-4 categorie di differenza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Preghiamo tutti insieme, a mo' di energia sferica pro Arnault, che sia sia tutto vero e che vada in porto.



Speriamo, però bisogna anche essere realisti


----------



## Pit96 (1 Luglio 2020)

Sarò solo io, ma Allegri non mi è mai piaciuto da dopo lo scudetto e non credo che cambierebbe qualcosa qui. La fase offensiva rimarrebbe il nostro grande punto debole


----------



## sipno (1 Luglio 2020)

Tra l'accoppiata Anaut Allegri e Elliott Rangnick preferisco di gran lunga la seconda.


Allegri deve stare lontano dal Milan.

Ovviamente sarei felicissimo della coppia Arnaut Rangnick... O qualche altro purché non sia Allegri.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi abbia sempre fatto schifo Allegri, con Rangnick ci sono 3-4 categorie di differenza.



Ma anche 10 o 15...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Tra l'accoppiata Anaut Allegri e Elliott Rangnick preferisco di gran lunga la seconda.



Preferiresti Shylock pur di non avere Allegri, ma stai bene?


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Pur essendo un detrattore di Allegri, se quest' ultimo venisse con Arnault proprietario sarei l' uomo più felice del mondo.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## sipno (1 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sarò solo io, ma Allegri non mi è mai piaciuto da dopo lo scudetto e non credo che cambierebbe qualcosa qui. La fase offensiva rimarrebbe il nostro grande punto debole



Non sei il solo... con allegri sono perle ai porci.
Questo qui va sempre dove la squadra annulla quasi totalmente le sue incompetenze.

Lo voglio alle prese con una squadra inferiore... così da vederlo sprofondare come ha fatto con noi.


----------



## sipno (1 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## cris (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

,


----------



## Zanc9 (1 Luglio 2020)

Aggrappati con le unghie alle news societarie


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Fino a che non ci sarà nulla di un po' più concreto e comprovato, inutile farsi aspettative, il rischio è quello di rimanere delusi, come già successo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2020)

ma ragnarok dovrebbe pensare a fare il dirigente, non l'allenatore. se lo prendono per allenare sbagliano tutto.
anzi potrebbe anche essere insieme ad allegri. probabilmente allegri riuscirebbe col suo pragmatismo ad accelerare una fase di crescita di una squadra di prospettiva.

comunque con renault mi farei andare bene anche gattuso. tutto basta che il rabbino levi le tende.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ragnarok dovrebbe pensare a fare il dirigente, non l'allenatore. se lo prendono per allenare sbagliano tutto.
> anzi potrebbe anche essere insieme ad allegri. probabilmente allegri riuscirebbe col suo pragmatismo ad accelerare una fase di crescita di una squadra di prospettiva.
> 
> comunque con renault mi farei andare bene anche gattuso. tutto basta che il rabbino levi le tende.



Amen.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Luglio 2020)

c'è poco da fare voli pindarici..
inanzittutto bisogna verificare quanto repubblica ci abbia 
preso in passato, al momento ho sentito solo smentite da parte 
della famiglia arnault.
le altre big si stanno muovendo sul emrcato in qualche maniera 
con qualche operazione..il milan al momento è fermo.
la cartina di tornasole per me sarà la tanto vituperata europa 
league..checcè se ne dica una vetrina europea è pur sempre una 
vetrina dalla quale ripartire per poi approdare alla 
champions..
i profili citati sono appetiti da mezza europa mi sembrano 
veramente nomi buttati lì tanto per scrivere qualcosa..
diciamo che allegri verrebbe con un progetto consolidato un pò 
come il vecchio capello di una volta e questo darebbe serietà a 
tutta l'operazione..ma ci siamo scottati più volte in 
passato..una cosa è certa con l'approvazione dello stadio area 
metropolitana di milano comincia a fare gola e da quel punto di 
vista dobbiamo assolutamente accappararci un gruppo 
proprietario solido che mira a riportarci a competere coi fatti


----------



## sipno (1 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma ragnarok dovrebbe pensare a fare il dirigente, non l'allenatore. se lo prendono per allenare sbagliano tutto.
> anzi potrebbe anche essere insieme ad allegri. probabilmente allegri riuscirebbe col suo pragmatismo ad accelerare una fase di crescita di una squadra di prospettiva.
> 
> comunque con renault mi farei andare bene anche gattuso. tutto basta che il rabbino levi le tende.



Allegri con Rangnick non ci azzecca nulla.

Allegri deve circondarsi di prime donne e campioni per poter vincere.
Rangnick ama scoprire talenti.
Allegri brucia i talenti.

Serve l'attuale allenatore del Lipsia o simile se Rangnick non allenerà.

Allegri lasciamolo marcire come merita


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



C'è sempre questo 1 mld di mezzo, non si sa come mai.

Mah, io non credo più a niente.

Detto questo, se il corona-Elliott cede, sono disposto a iniettarmi tutti i vaccini cinesi che verranno prodotti.


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Si può solo sperare, ma non è che se arriva Arnoult e al primo mercato non vi spende 500M e non vi prende M'bappe qui poi si trovi il nomignolo per il secondo uomo più ricco del mondo o si dica che è un prestanome del Berlusconi e si parte con i #Arnoultout. Ci vorrà sempre tempo, stiamo pagando ancora di 250M buttati nel cesso da Mirabelli che sono costate sanzioni dalla UEFA.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Allegri con Rangnick non ci azzecca nulla.
> 
> Allegri deve circondarsi di prime donne e campioni per poter vincere.
> Rangnick ama scoprire talenti.
> ...



Chissà se Ragnick nella sua carriera riuscirà a vincere un quinto di quanto vinto da Max.

E a me l’idea Ragnick non dispiace, con il rabbino è il meglio che possiamo avere, anche perché è bravissimo con lo scouting e a prendere grandi giocatori a poco prezzo, ma al momento tra lui e Allegri non c’è confronto.

Mi si dirà che Allegri ha vinto perché aveva la squadra, ma a parte che Sarri sta dimostrando quanto fosse “facile” (e forse era così facile anche per merito suo), se è arrivato a 62 anni senza mai un’opportunità da un grande club penso che una ragione ci sia (posto che per una squadra in ricostruzione con una proprietà che non mette un euro di sponsor e obbliga il club al totale autofinanziamento potrebbe essere l’ideale, qualora questa ennesima notizia su Arnault si rivelasse falsa).


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Non so se Repubblica stia giocando su questa "fantomatica" trattativa ma l' intervista a Braida di qualche giorno fa più di un dubbio sul suo ritorno al Milan lo lascia, eccome.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Speriamo sia vero...


----------



## Swaitak (1 Luglio 2020)

magari ! se ne andasse Elliott mi accontenterei pure di un altra annata mediocre con Pioli e gli scarparo boys (solo per quest'anno, poi voglio le cose in grande)


----------



## cris (1 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi abbia sempre fatto schifo Allegri, con Rangnick ci sono 3-4 categorie di differenza.



Sono d'accordo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi abbia sempre fatto schifo Allegri, con Rangnick ci sono 3-4 categorie di differenza.



Ma direi.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Luglio 2020)

Sto finendo di pregare i Santi italiani,tra poco passo a quelli stranieri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sto finendo di pregare i Santi italiani,tra poco passo a quelli stranieri.



Padre Pio(li) ce l’abbiamo già, peraltro.


----------



## davidelynch (1 Luglio 2020)

Faccio finta di non aver letto la notizia altrimenti mi agito.....vado a pregare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Allegri con Rangnick non ci azzecca nulla.
> 
> Allegri deve circondarsi di prime donne e campioni per poter vincere.
> Rangnick ama scoprire talenti.
> ...



ed infatti non è proprio la coppia perfetta. comunque ad allegri non credo.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Secondo me Ragnick e Allegri (o chi per lui) non sono alternativi: il primo sarebbe un ottimo DT, magari con uno Zorc o un Tare DS. In tal caso l'allenatore sarebbe poi un capitolo a parte. Sinceramente Allegri non è che mi piaccia, specie per una squadra in ricostruzione, mi appassiona di più Nagelsmann: un piccolo Klopp per chi punta ad essere il nuovo Liverpool. Certo, per Arnault però mi faccio andar bene il buon Max. In ogni caso, ciò spiegherebbe la nostra attività sul mercato, anche con profili di alto livello come Szobszlai, Jovic, Koopmeiners, che non costano bruscolini!


----------



## Black (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



e riparte il circo cessione Milan....

che poi passare da Rangnick (solo giovani e idea di calcio ben precisa) ad Allegri (che è un allenatore che si adatta a quello che ha, ma vuole giocatori già pronti, oltre ai giovani) e come passare dal giorno alla notte..... come si fa a fare mercato se sei in questo limbo?


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo



Io prenderei DT Ragnick e Allenatore Allegri


----------



## 7vinte (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



In ogni caso, ho tanta paura che sia una sparata di Repubblica. Se confermeranno altri giornali o Sky, potrei pure crederci


----------



## kipstar (1 Luglio 2020)

finché non si metterà la prima pietra del nuovo stadio .... resto scettico su qualsiasi notizia di questo tipo che riporti un prezzo di vendita così elevato......

è ovvio che per il nuovo proprietario mi farei andar bene un ritorno di acciuga.....


----------



## Black (1 Luglio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io prenderei DT Ragnick e Allenatore Allegri



che non c entrebbero nulla l'uno con l'altro


----------



## overlord (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Allegri si Allegri no....ma un chissenefrega gigante. 
Se dovesse davvero subentrare Arnault sarebbe LA SVOLTA che aspettiamo da anni per liberarci definitivamente dalle influenze malefiche di chi sappiamo....presidente fantoccio compreso. Si potrebbe solo risalire dal buco che ci hanno scavato....


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Qui c' è poco da dire. Da una parte Eliott, Gazidis e Rangnick che significano plusvalenze e nessuna ambizione presenta e futura e dall' altra, fosse vero visto che dove c'è fumo e' probabile che ci sia un incendio, Arnault, Braida e Allegri che significano un progetto sportivo vincente e ambizioso.Come scegliere se andare a letto con la Littizzetto o con Diletta Leotta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui c' è poco da dire. Da una parte Eliott, Gazidis e Rangnick che significano plusvalenze e nessuna ambizione presenta e futura e dall' altra, fosse vero visto che dove c'è fumo e' probabile che ci sia un incendio, Arnault, Braida e Allegri che significano un progetto sportivo vincente e ambizioso.Come scegliere se andare a letto con la Littizzetto o con Diletta Leotta.



Tanto tuonò che (FORSE) piovve? Auguriamocelo davvero.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2020)

Io a questa cessione credo fermamente da tempo...stiamo a vedere


----------



## Wetter (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Vi prego non illudeteci di nuovo


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> che non c entrebbero nulla l'uno con l'altro



Comunque da quanto parlano di questa trattativa? Un anno? Ancora siamo qui, se Arnoult vuole prendersi il Milan lo fa in due secondi. Quindi non ci credo, ogni estate da tre anni a questa parte c'è una trattativa.


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Vi prego non illudeteci di nuovo



Se credi a queste cose ovvio che poi ti illudi. Sono tre anni che in estate il Milan è venduto, si sono fatti i soldi con il closing e ora ne se inventano uno ogni estate. Non andateci dietro.


----------



## ignaxio (1 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non sei il solo... con allegri sono perle ai porci.
> Questo qui va sempre dove la squadra annulla quasi totalmente le sue incompetenze.
> 
> Lo voglio alle prese con una squadra inferiore... così da vederlo sprofondare come ha fatto con noi.



Allegri grande gestore di campioni, forse il migliore al mondo al momento. Ma con una squadra da costruire non ha speranza.


----------



## Ambrole (1 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi abbia sempre fatto schifo Allegri, con Rangnick ci sono 3-4 categorie di differenza.



Schifo allegri????
Ah... interessante.
Io ricordo che ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto e mezzo con una squadra che in attacco giocava con elsha Pazzini e Niang e aveva fra i titolari gente come.muntari, konstant.....


----------



## Black (1 Luglio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Comunque da quanto parlano di questa trattativa? Un anno? Ancora siamo qui, se Arnoult vuole prendersi il Milan lo fa in due secondi. Quindi non ci credo, ogni estate da tre anni a questa parte c'è una trattativa.



esatto.

intanto però hanno rimediato un pò di clic... ma molti meno rispetto ad un anno fa. Queste storie hanno stancato


----------



## Black (1 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Schifo allegri????
> Ah... interessante.
> Io ricordo che ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto e mezzo con una squadra che in attacco giocava con elsha Pazzini e Niang e aveva fra i titolari gente come.muntari, konstant.....



Allegri l'avevo schifato anch'io all'epoca... poi abbiamo visto altri allenatori dopo di lui cos'hanno fatto. Il punto è che, come dici tu, quando aveva una squadra uno scudetto ce l'ha portato a casa e sarebbero stati anche 2 senza i ladri


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Luglio 2020)

Sono stufo di queste favole, che hanno il solo scopo di allontanare i tifosi dalla squadra. I tifosi fischiano, aspettando un Arnault che non verrá mai (cercando di imitare la vicenda Farina-Berlusconi).

Milan sempre piú abbandonato e perdente.

Basta! Se e quando firmeranno, grazie della notizia, fino ad allora basta discussioni sulla proprietá, guardiamo alla,squadra.


----------



## mark (1 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Schifo allegri????
> Ah... interessante.
> Io ricordo che ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto e mezzo con una squadra che in attacco giocava con elsha Pazzini e Niang e aveva fra i titolari gente come.muntari, konstant.....



Ne ha anche perso uno contro la Juve che doveva vincere assolutamente se è per questo.. In ogni caso penso che Allegri non sia l'allenatore giusto per noi, in quanto ormai è abituato a lavorare con giocatori forti non con giovani di "belle speranze", ormai è più un gestore (andrebbe bene per il PSG ad esempio). Detto questo rimane comunque almeno 3/4 gradini sopra a tutti gli altri allenatori che ci hanno accostato.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Schifo allegri????
> Ah... interessante.
> Io ricordo che ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto e mezzo con una squadra che in attacco giocava con elsha Pazzini e Niang e aveva fra i titolari gente come.muntari, konstant.....



Quando mai hai vinto uno scudetto con quelli giocatori? 
Lo scudetto e stato vinto con una rosa di fenomeni (anche se quasi pensionati) più Thiago e Ibra nel pieno della loro carriera. 
Quelli che hai citato tu sono arrivati DOPO


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Luglio 2020)

Mi sembra decisamente improbabile, e il motivo più semplice è che Elliot non cade dal pero, il Milan oggi vale x (approvazione stadio non ufficiale su carta), mentre con approvazione ufficiale varrà x+y. 

Mi sembra elementare capire che attendendo qualche altro mese il guadagno nella cessione societaria sarebbe maggiore.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra decisamente improbabile, e il motivo più semplice è che Elliot non cade dal pero, il Milan oggi vale x (approvazione stadio non ufficiale su carta), mentre con approvazione ufficiale varrà x+y.
> 
> Mi sembra elementare capire che attendendo qualche altro mese il guadagno nella cessione societaria sarebbe maggiore.



Ma infatti, se questa fantomatica cessione avverrà non sarà ora. Mi pare evidente. Stiamo parlando di strozzini che di calcio non sanno nulla ma di affari se ne intendono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Io penso che un ambizioso come Boban non si sarebbe fatto licenziare, con in previsione un Milan ad Arnault, e in previsione di tanti Modric come se piovessero.
Per questo non mi illudo e resto cauto. 

Però per carità, dopo una continua discesa ci vuole anche una risalita, e il nostro è un precipizio che dura da troppo... qualche buona notizia prima o poi deve avverarsi.


----------



## admin (1 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io penso che un ambizioso come Boban non si sarebbe fatto licenziare, con in previsione un Milan ad Arnault, e in previsione di tanti Modric come se piovessero.
> Per questo non mi illudo e resto cauto.
> 
> Però per carità, dopo una continua discesa ci vuole anche una risalita, e il nostro è un precipizio che dura da troppo... qualche buona notizia prima o poi deve avverarsi.



Perfetto su tutto.


----------



## Giangy (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Ormai non ci credo più, almeno per un po’ di tempo. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



1) Inutile illudersi, al momento per me e' improbabile che si concluda un affare del genere per i motivi già detti da [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]

2)Anche se ci acquistasse Arnault, dobbiamo metterci in testa che non e' che arriva e può spendere 300 milioni come gli pare e piace. Anche per lui esiste il FPF e finché non risolviamo i passivi che abbiamo ogni anno e non iniziamo a crescere con i ricavi, scordiamoci di prendere i top player. Bisogna creare un sistema che ci consenta di muoverci in autonomia come club, senza aver necessariamente bisogno del magnate che spande e spende ( e che poi quando vuole chiude i rubinetti) e ci para il sedere ogni anno coprendo i passivi a bilancio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



In questo momento la cessione è la cosa meno probabile possibile. Si sta iniziando un progetto con un allenatore scelto dall’uomo di rappresentanza della società. I conti sono in rosso, il fatturato fa ridere, la costruzione dello stadio non è manco cominciata, saremo nella morsa del SA. Dobbiamo metterci in testa che le vocine che usciranno da qui ai prossimi due anni saranno solo minchiate. L’obiettivo deve essere quello di entrare per due anni di fila in Champions. Altrimenti finiamo gambe all’aria, noi e tutto lo stadio.


----------



## sunburn (1 Luglio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 2)Anche se ci acquistasse Arnault, dobbiamo metterci in testa che non e' che arriva e può spendere 300 milioni come gli pare e piace. Anche per lui esiste il FPF e finché non risolviamo i passivi che abbiamo ogni anno e non iniziamo a crescere con i ricavi, scordiamoci di prendere i top player. Bisogna creare un sistema che ci consenta di muoverci in autonomia come club, senza aver necessariamente bisogno del magnate che spande e spende ( e che poi quando vuole chiude i rubinetti) e ci para il sedere ogni anno coprendo i passivi a bilancio.


Nella stagione 2018/2019, l'Inter, tolte le plusvalenze, ha fatturato 377 milioni. Di questi, circa 100 da sponsorizzazioni di Suning e altre aziende asiatiche e una cinquantina per la partecipazione alla Champions(senza contare i biglietti).
377-100-50= 227. Noi fatturiamo intorno ai 210-215 milioni. 
Sei proprio sicuro che un Arnault non ci cambierebbe nulla?

Io non ci credo per nulla che Arnault voglia comprarci, eh. A dirla tutta, mi sembra così impossibile che neanche perdo tempo a sperarci.
Però uno con la sua forza economica, ci cambierebbe la vita nel giro di pochissimo. Peraltro, rispetto a Elliott(che, ricordiamo, è un fondo speculativo e, in quanto tale, specula), anche un imprenditore meno ricco di Arnault sarebbe una svolta.


----------



## zlatan (1 Luglio 2020)

Per quanto tempo a distanza di 15 giorni/1 mese da una bufala e l'altra, dovremo farci prendere ancora in giro?


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 1) Inutile illudersi, al momento per me e' improbabile che si concluda un affare del genere per i motivi già detti da [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION]
> 
> 2)Anche se ci acquistasse Arnault, dobbiamo metterci in testa che non e' che arriva e può spendere 300 milioni come gli pare e piace. Anche per lui esiste il FPF e finché non risolviamo i passivi che abbiamo ogni anno e non iniziamo a crescere con i ricavi, scordiamoci di prendere i top player. Bisogna creare un sistema che ci consenta di muoverci in autonomia come club, senza aver necessariamente bisogno del magnate che spande e spende ( e che poi quando vuole chiude i rubinetti) e ci para il sedere ogni anno coprendo i passivi a bilancio.



Non un euro in più di sponsorizzazione. Alla faccia del: con il Fpf abbiamo le mani legate. Ci fanno il lavaggio del cervello questi con il Fpf e con il mantra: almeno non abbiamo debiti con le banche.


----------



## Albijol (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Sono scettico ma sotto sotto I want to believe


----------



## sacchino (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Louis Vuitton! Louis Vuitton!


----------



## sacchino (1 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella stagione 2018/2019, l'Inter, tolte le plusvalenze, ha fatturato 377 milioni. Di questi, circa 100 da sponsorizzazioni di Suning e altre aziende asiatiche e una cinquantina per la partecipazione alla Champions(senza contare i biglietti).
> 377-100-50= 227. Noi fatturiamo intorno ai 210-215 milioni.
> Sei proprio sicuro che un Arnault non ci cambierebbe nulla?
> 
> ...



Anzi noi fattureremmo di molto di più.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io penso che un ambizioso come Boban non si sarebbe fatto licenziare, con in previsione un Milan ad Arnault, e in previsione di tanti Modric come se piovessero.
> Per questo non mi illudo e resto cauto.
> 
> Però per carità, dopo una continua discesa ci vuole anche una risalita, e il nostro è un precipizio che dura da troppo... qualche buona notizia prima o poi deve avverarsi.



Puo' anche darsi che a Boban, orgoglioso com'e',non sia andata giù farsi scavalcare da Gazidis o che abbia saputo che il nuovo compratore avesse già un organigramma che non prevedeva la sua presenza. Anche io voglio prendere con le pinze questa notizia ma credo anche che il licenziamento di Boban non c' entri nulla.


----------



## bmb (1 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Schifo allegri????
> Ah... interessante.
> Io ricordo che ci ha fatto vincere uno scudetto e mezzo con una squadra che in attacco giocava con elsha Pazzini e Niang e aveva fra i titolari gente come.muntari, konstant.....



A me sembra abbia perso uno scudetto con gente ben diversa da quella che hai nominato.


----------



## dottor Totem (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



La cosa positiva è che Arnault è sempre obbligato a smentire ogni notizia, non illudendoci troppo. Siamo arrivati a quanto ottava o nona smentita negli ultimi 12 mesi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.


Levarsi dai piedi gli strozzini sarebbe come vincere l'ottava, la nona e la decima Champions. Finchè c'è Idiott non c'è futuro per il Milan, se non quello di favorire intrallazzi per i giochi sporchi: grazie alla manovra col Lille favorita da idiott il Milan si è preso LeANO per 35 milioni, mentre il Lille ha acquistato Osimen che rivenderà probabilmete a 50 milioni al Nabbule. Poi uno non deve pensare male.


----------



## chicagousait (1 Luglio 2020)

Iniziamo di nuovo con questo tormentone


----------



## sipno (1 Luglio 2020)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Allegri grande gestore di campioni, forse il migliore al mondo al momento. Ma con una squadra da costruire non ha speranza.



Zidane buttiamo via allora...
Allegri non sa gestire nulla... usa il pilota automatico


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Puo' anche darsi che a Boban, orgoglioso com'e',non sia andata giù farsi scavalcare da Gazidis o che abbia saputo che il nuovo compratore avesse già un organigramma che non prevedeva la sua presenza. Anche io voglio prendere con le pinze questa notizia ma credo anche che il licenziamento di Boban non c' entri nulla.



Beh Boban fa(ceva) parte dell'organigramma di Elliott, con Arnault non c'entra nulla e se si è sentito scavalcato da Gazidis decidendo di sfogarsi pubblicamente la proprietà è legittimata a licenziarlo. Queste scelte non hanno nulla a che vedere con un'eventuale vendita/nuovo acquirente che probabilmente formerebbe un suo organigramma.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Luglio 2020)

Come sempre accadrà la cosa peggiore... quindi lasciamo perdere


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

Da una parte però il senso c'è sempre stato, ad Elliott non interessa investire nel Milan perché l'unica cosa che voleva fare era sgravare un po' i costi, non entrare in Champions e far partire il progetto stadio.
Adesso siamo ad un punto in cui sgravare non ha più senso perché vorrebbe dire perdere un altro anno e svalutare ancora di più il club, da qui il "proggetto" Rangnick che sulla carta richiede investimenti, interesse, carta bianca, solidi basi e ovviamente almeno 2-3 anni di operato per avere i primi frutti, un chiaro gioco rischiossimo che se fatto male potrebbe rovinare ancora di più i piani di gestione passiva dei rabbini che forse pensavano di trovarsi una squadra valida capace di ficcarsi in Champions come se niente fosse per poi passare alla cassa.
Dall'altra parte invece c'è il francese che giustamente mica vuol rilevare il Milan quando avrà ripreso un po' di valore, non penso neanche che la cessione possa avvenire solamente dopo aver messo giù il primo mattone dello stadio perché non ha senso, basta il progetto e la volontà di vendere senza accanirsi con una gestione passiva che al massimo ti mantiene agli stessi mediobassi livelli.
Su Allegri è sempre il solito discorso, sulla carta è un allenatore manager, uno che nel corso degli anni ha sviluppato una buona capacità manageriale che lo rende a tutti gli effetti un top manager superiore a minkiette provinciali come Pioli o simili e si è migliorato tanto, uno chiaramente da alti livelli che potrebbe faticare nel caso prendesse in mano una squadra così mediocre senza basi e giocatori messi qua e là senza collocazione e senza la minima possibilità di poter valere una squadra così importante.
Sono proprio curioso di vedere come si comporteranno, fossi in loro venderei ora che siamo in un momento in cui il calcio è fermo ed ha tempistiche del tutto inusuali, ora perché l'anno prossimo potrebbe essere molto tardi.


----------



## Devil man (1 Luglio 2020)

la Repubblica è di John Elkann ed ho detto tutto


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Il presunto coinvolgimento di Allegri rende la notizia una bufala, chiaramente.

Non tornerà mai al Milan in generale, in questo momento poi... opinione mia.

Per il resto a prescindere dal proprietario, le priorità per il Milan rimangono le stesse, pure ci comprasse Arnault Soros o Cersei Lannister. Non cambia nulla.

Sarebbe importante non abbozzare l'ennesimo progetto di rilancio per poi lasciare tutto a mezzo per il cambio di proprietà. Questo ci farebbe perdere altri tre se non cinque anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il presunto coinvolgimento di Allegri rende la notizia una bufala, chiaramente.
> 
> Non tornerà mai al Milan in generale, in questo momento poi... opinione mia.
> 
> ...



Anche perchè qui la gente non ha ancora capito che i bilanci comunque vada e chiunque arrivi vanno "sistemati". 

O truffi con le plusvalenze oppure con le sponsorizzazioni aggregate. Non c'è via di scampo.

Anzi no c'è, oppure vinci la Champions e sistemi i bilanci


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il presunto coinvolgimento di Allegri rende la notizia una bufala, chiaramente.
> 
> Non tornerà mai al Milan in generale, in questo momento poi... opinione mia.
> .



Allegri lo scorso anno disse testuali parole: “ Ora ritorno al Milan. Un paio d’anni e torno”.

Per quanto riguarda questo 



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per il resto a prescindere dal proprietario, le priorità per il Milan rimangono le stesse, pure ci comprasse Arnault Soros o Cersei Lannister. Non cambia nulla.



Cito Sunburn



sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella stagione 2018/2019, l'Inter, tolte le plusvalenze, ha fatturato 377 milioni. Di questi, circa 100 da sponsorizzazioni di Suning e altre aziende asiatiche e una cinquantina per la partecipazione alla Champions(senza contare i biglietti).
> 377-100-50= 227. Noi fatturiamo intorno ai 210-215 milioni.
> Sei proprio sicuro che un Arnault non ci cambierebbe nulla?
> 
> ...



Cambierebbe eccome, quindi. Essere legati mani e piedi all’autofinanziamento, come ora, è ben diverso dall’avere uno che pompa soldoni suoi nei bilanci del club. Cambia tutto, altroché.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche perchè qui la gente non ha ancora capito che i bilanci comunque vada e chiunque arrivi vanno "sistemati".
> 
> O truffi con le plusvalenze oppure con le sponsorizzazioni aggregate. Non c'è via di scampo.
> 
> Anzi no c'è, oppure vinci la Champions e sistemi i bilanci



Guarda zio Zhang quanto ci ha messo ad aggiustare i bilanci indaisti (tu stesso avevi aperto un topic al riguardo https://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981.html ). Certo, finché saremo costretti ad autofinanziarci ci sarà da piangere.

L’Inda fino all’arrivo di Suning fatturava tipo 170/180 milioni, eh. La differenza tra noi e loro è in questa disponibilità di soldoni freschi e fruscianti, che loro hanno e noi no, e siamo costretti a rigirarci sempre nella stessa melma mancandoci appunto risorse esterne che ora sarebbero puro ossigeno.

Se all’Inda avessero continuato ad imporre l’autofinanziamento ora sarebbero ancora lì a fare a sportellate con noi per il settimo posto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Luglio 2020)

E' luglio... è fantacalcio. Anzi supermegaiperfantacalcio


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Allegri lo scorso anno disse testuali parole: “ Ora ritorno al Milan. Un paio d’anni e torno”.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda questo
> 
> ...



Resto della mia idea, Allegri è alla ricerca di altro. Poi se deve restare al palo per un paio di anni può anche guardare al Milan. Un po' quello che succede a Mancini anni fa.

Per il resto, ne abbiamo già parlato, non cambia nulla. Le priorità del Milan sono sempre le stesse. Ovvero bisogna GESTIRE BENE LA SOCIETA.

Se arriva un proprietario che pompa soldi in sponsor, ammesso che non sia un bischero totale, deve per forza impostare le cose in modo serio e avviare una gestione come ai deve.

Altrimenti avremmo uno scenario che conosciamo bene, visto che giusto poche stagioni fa abbiamo speso 250 milioni per una bella infornata di bidoni, arrivando al massimo quinti.

Per cui: la proprietà non conta NULLA. Le priorità del Milan sono sempre le stesse a prescindere da tutto.

Fare i conti di Suning, a parte che per me è un po' come credere alla befana, non serve a nulla. Anche loro sono passati da cinque anni di alti e bassi nei quali, bene ricordarlo, non hanno vinto nulla, massimo qualche quarto posto conquistato all'ultimo. Poi con Marotta e Conte è cambiata la storia, ma dopo 5 anni appunto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto
> 
> Se arriva un proprietario che pompa soldi in sponsor, ammesso che non sia un bischero totale, deve per forza impostare le cose in modo serio e avviare una gestione come ai deve.



È ovvio, ci mancherebbe. Ma dopo che hai avviato una gestione come si deve, i soldoni freschi e fruscianti della proprietà sono ciò che fa la differenza tra il potersi permettere, per dire, giocatori di livello internazionale e il potersi permettere scommesse che forse vinci e forse no.

Suning all’Inda la vita l’ha cambiata eccome, altroché quindi se conta la proprietà, poi chiaro che serva anche competenza.

Ma, per dire, se davi in mano un catorcio qualunque a Senna mica ti vinceva il mondiale, servono competenze e risorse, entrambe.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fare i conti di Suning, a parte che per me è un po' come credere alla befana, non serve a nulla. Anche loro sono passati da cinque anni di alti e bassi nei quali, bene ricordarlo, non hanno vinto nulla, massimo qualche quarto posto conquistato all'ultimo. Poi con Marotta e Conte è cambiata la storia, ma dopo 5 anni appunto.



Suning arrivò nel 2016, dopo il primo anno di assestamento riportò subito l’Inda in CL e in tre anni (non cinque, parlo già di dati della scorsa estate) ha più che raddoppiato il loro fatturato.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È ovvio, ci mancherebbe. Ma dopo che hai avviato una gestione come si deve, i soldoni freschi e fruscianti della proprietà sono ciò che fa la differenza tra il potersi permettere, per dire, giocatori di livello internazionale e il potersi permettere scommesse che forse vinci e forse no.



Abbiamo un bilancio che recita -100, per cui no, i soldi degli sponsor non bastano.

Casomai credo che Arnault verrebbe bello agguerrito, ci metterebbe la faccia, diffonderebbe ambizioni a tutti i livelli, non credo che prenderebbe il Milan per vivacchiare. Questo casomai mi interessa.

Per il resto, pure con gli sponsor che vuoi i giocatori internazionali non ce li potremmo permettere comunque, almeno fino a quando non ci qualificheremo stabilmente alla CL. I motivi li sappiamo, ne abbiamo parlato diffusamente nel forum.

Il rilancio del Milan passa da capacità, competenza, pazienza, lungimiranza. Non si scappa. Non ci sono scorciatoie.


----------



## Manue (1 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non sei il solo... con allegri sono perle ai porci.
> Questo qui va sempre dove la squadra annulla quasi totalmente le sue incompetenze.
> 
> Lo voglio alle prese con una squadra inferiore... così da vederlo sprofondare come ha fatto con noi.



Ha già dato con squadre inferiori, 
vincendo anche una panchina d'oro se la memoria non m'inganna...

cmq è noto che tu vai sempre controcorrente, da troll


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un bilancio che recita -100, per cui no, i soldi degli sponsor non bastano.
> 
> Casomai credo che Arnault verrebbe bello agguerrito, ci metterebbe la faccia, diffonderebbe ambizioni a tutti i livelli, non credo che prenderebbe il Milan per vivacchiare. Questo casomai mi interessa.
> 
> ...



L’Inda era a -70 quanto vengo rilevata (Bucchioni un mese prima che l’Inda venisse rilevata da Suning nel 2016 definiva il club perdazzurro come “in situazione pre-fallimentare”, queste le sue parole “ “L’accelerata sull’acquisto dell’Inter non deve sorprendere. Abbiamo scritto più volte nel recente passato, facendo arrabbiare i tifosi nerazzurri, ma questa è l’amara realtà, che lo stato della società nerazzurra era ed è in stato pre-fallimentare), con gli sponsor fai presto a coprire il passivo. Certo se devi coprirlo cedendo i tuoi giocatori e basta si fa lunga. Insisto che se l’Inda fosse rimasta con Thohir (il loro Elliott) ora sarebbero lì a battagliare con noi, altroché fare i bauscioni con Eriksen.

Chiaro che il primo anno non potremmo permetterci chissà chi, ma vai tranquillo che con Arnault non continueremmo ad arrivare sesti e settimi, basterebbe che mettesse un’oncia della sua forza economica che già dall’anno prossimo prenderemmo il largo da Lazio e Atalanta. Poi chiaro che se dobbiamo autofinanziarci a mo’ di “non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno” è dura. Come sarebbe stata dura per l’Inda se invece che coi soldi di zio Zhang avesse dovuto finanziarsi i mercati con le cessioni dei vari Gabigol e Schelotto.


----------



## Manue (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Ci siamo.


----------



## vota DC (1 Luglio 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi abbia sempre fatto schifo Allegri, con Rangnick ci sono 3-4 categorie di differenza.



Allegri non è più quello del Cagliari, in teoria è pure peggio ma è un viziato che non si muove se non ha pappa pronta e supergiocatori quindi se viene lui è un sintomo che la squadra può spendere e risollevarsi, l'affarone è Arnault invece dell'usuraio che spero porti anche alla caduta del sudafricano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un bilancio che recita -100, per cui no, i soldi degli sponsor non bastano.
> 
> Casomai credo che Arnault verrebbe bello agguerrito, ci metterebbe la faccia, diffonderebbe ambizioni a tutti i livelli, non credo che prenderebbe il Milan per vivacchiare. Questo casomai mi interessa.
> 
> ...



amen.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nella stagione 2018/2019, l'Inter, tolte le plusvalenze, ha fatturato 377 milioni. Di questi, circa 100 da sponsorizzazioni di Suning e altre aziende asiatiche e una cinquantina per la partecipazione alla Champions(senza contare i biglietti).
> 377-100-50= 227. Noi fatturiamo intorno ai 210-215 milioni.
> Sei proprio sicuro che un Arnault non ci cambierebbe nulla?
> 
> ...



Esiste ancora qualche rossonero non posseduto dalla forza maligna del fpf???!!
Che bello.
Grande.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esiste ancora qualche rossonero non posseduto dalla forza maligna del fpf???!!
> Che bello.
> Grande.



E si che non bastano nemmeno i dati, oh. Suning ha raddoppiato il fatturato indaista (rilevando una società in condizioni pre-fallimentari, come ho riportato nel post precedente) solo grazie alla propria forza economica e stiamo ancora qui a dire che se ci prendesse Arnault a livello economico non cambierebbe nulla rispetto allo stare sotto la Shylock & Loan Sharks Enterprises.

Bah...

Va bene essere innamorati delle proprie idee, ma bisognerebbe anche guardare i dati di fatto, sometimes.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

A chi crede, come nel mondo delle favole, che Eliott riporterà il Milan in alto tra una spruzzata di plusvalenza qua e un un pizzico di LGBT la' chiedo di aprire gli occhi. A questi dello sport non importa una cippa e noi non possiamo permetterci di stare al traino di un fondo speculativo. Non esistono progetti, non ci sono nemmeno le condizioni per continuare a sostenere una squadra e una società che hanno imboccato la via dell' autofinanziamento e del ridimensionamento.


----------



## mark (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E si che non bastano nemmeno i dati, oh. Suning ha raddoppiato il fatturato indaista (rilevando una società in condizioni pre-fallimentari, come ho riportato nel post precedente) solo grazie alla propria forza economica e stiamo ancora qui a dire che se ci prendesse Arnault a livello economico non cambierebbe nulla rispetto allo stare sotto la Shylock & Loan Sharks Enterprises.
> 
> Bah...
> 
> Va bene essere innamorati delle proprie idee, ma bisognerebbe anche guardare i dati di fatto, sometimes.



Quoto tutto, purtroppo non ci sarà nessuna cessione, ma il ragionamento è giustissimo..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto, purtroppo non ci sarà nessuna cessione, ma il ragionamento è giustissimo..



Temo anch’io che non ci sarà, adesso. In futuro ci sarà per forza, grazie a Dio. Speriamo as soon as possible.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E si che non bastano nemmeno i dati, oh. Suning ha raddoppiato il fatturato indaista (rilevando una società in condizioni pre-fallimentari, come ho riportato nel post precedente) solo grazie alla propria forza economica e stiamo ancora qui a dire che se ci prendesse Arnault a livello economico non cambierebbe nulla rispetto allo stare sotto la Shylock & Loan Sharks Enterprises.
> 
> Bah...
> 
> Va bene essere innamorati delle proprie idee, ma bisognerebbe anche guardare i dati di fatto, sometimes.



Ma no fratello, che dici mai??
Bastano capacità e passione.
La passione magari ce la possiamo pure mettere io e te, per i conti prendiamo zio antunello e anche noi potremmo guidare egregiamente il milan. Per scegliere i calciatori scarichiamo football manager, giusto per non sembrare antichi col panini in mano.
A cosa vuoi che servano i soldi?
Il club cammina da solo.
Poi però ci lamentiamo se nel calcio abbiamo i preziosi di turno che hanno distrutto il nostro giochino.
Il calcio è sempre stato un sistema a perdere, lo hanno trasformato in una macchina genera soldi solo che i soldi escono dal sistema per non entrarci più.
Noi sulla nostra pelle abbiamo vissuto la più grande truffa della storia del calcio, con soldi che sbucavano da sotto i tombini e nessuno ha mai saputo chi si nascondesse dietro e perchè si nascondesse.
In teoria tutt'ora qualcuno si potrebbe celare dentro al fondo.
Nel frattempo il fondo lo abbiamo toccato calcisticamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A chi crede, come nel mondo delle favole, che Eliott riporterà il Milan in alto tra una spruzzata di plusvalenza qua e un un pizzico di LGBT la' chiedo di aprire gli occhi. A questi dello sport non importa una cippa e noi non possiamo permetterci di stare al traino di un fondo speculativo. Non esistono progetti, non ci sono nemmeno le condizioni per continuare a sostenere una squadra e una società che hanno imboccato la via dell' autofinanziamento e del ridimensionamento.



Ancora una volta la penso esattamente come te : fiducia zero in questa pseudo proprietà.
Un grazie sentito a chi ci ha portato all'inferno con la cessione più fake della storia del calcio, roba che manenti era un santo a confronto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no fratello, che dici mai??
> Bastano capacità e passione.
> La passione magari ce la possiamo pure mettere io e te, per i conti prendiamo zio antunello e anche noi potremmo guidare egregiamente il milan. Per scegliere i calciatori scarichiamo football manager, giusto per non sembrare antichi col panini in mano.
> A cosa vuoi che servano i soldi?
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta la penso esattamente come te : fiducia zero in questa pseudo proprietà.
> Un grazie sentito a chi ci ha portato all'inferno con la cessione più fake della storia del calcio, roba che manenti era un santo a confronto.



Esatto. A colui che ci ha lasciato in questa situazione auguro le cose peggiori.


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

Giusto per chiarire la situazione:
Il Milan oggi vale, tirandolo per i capelli, 600 mln, senza stadio.
La presunta offerta di Arnault si aggira attorno ai 960 mln stadio compreso.
Gli strozzini pensano o meglio vorrebbero vendere il Milan per 1,2 mlrd, stadio compreso.
Nei piani utopici di Elliott il Milan dovrebbe aumentare il proprio valore di quasi mezzo mlrd, cioè 400 mln senza stadio, con questa gestione passiva e questo modo di programmare le stagioni, ma soprattutto con questa rosa ridicola di menomati dove il portiere ventenne prende 6 mln.
Possiamo fare tutte le considerazioni che vogliamo ma la logica è solo una, il francese offre 1 mlrd ORA, tra 3-4 o magari 6 anni non si sa, non si sa nemmeno cosa ne sarà del Milan se gli ammerrigani non ci degneranno di un progetto tecnico decente e ambizioso.
Per me la cessione quest'anno, col calcio semifermo, sarebbe la cosa più sensata possibile perché siamo ad un punto in cui i dirigenti sono stati fatti fuori ed è rimasto solo Aivan che uomo di calcio non è (è un uomo d'affari, un mercenario), una squadra la vendi quando la tavola è spoglia non alla fine o durante, boh, non capisco davvero come possa Elliott tenere il Milan per altri 3 anni senza dare l'idea di metterci mano o cominciare ad investire, forse sono semplicemente degli asini o dei criminali con un piano, non lo so, di sicuro presto verranno stanati, virus o non virus.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2020)

Arnault proprietario
Braida ds
Maldini dt
Allegri allenatore

e Scaroni presidente!! e proprio sul finale capisci che anche sto giro qualquadra non cosa...ahhahaha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no fratello, che dici mai??
> Bastano capacità e passione.
> La passione magari ce la possiamo pure mettere io e te, per i conti prendiamo zio antunello e anche noi potremmo guidare egregiamente il milan. Per scegliere i calciatori scarichiamo football manager, giusto per non sembrare antichi col panini in mano.
> A cosa vuoi che servano i soldi?
> ...



E qualcuno forse crede che la Sfinter sarebbe arrivata a questi livelli se fosse rimasto Thohir(chio) e avessero dovuto autofinanziarsi cedendo gli Schelotto e i Gabigol, bastava la competenza, come no.



Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A chi crede, come nel mondo delle favole, che Eliott riporterà il Milan in alto tra una spruzzata di plusvalenza qua e un un pizzico di LGBT la' chiedo di aprire gli occhi. A questi dello sport non importa una cippa e noi non possiamo permetterci di stare al traino di un fondo speculativo. Non esistono progetti, non ci sono nemmeno le condizioni per continuare a sostenere una squadra e una società che hanno imboccato la via dell' autofinanziamento e del ridimensionamento.



Guarda, io se rimane Rabbi Singer penso che Ragnick sia il meglio che possiamo avere, perché ha dimostrato grandi capacità nello scoprire grandi talenti a basso prezzo.

Però ovviamente se arrivasse Zio Arnaldo, Braida e Allegri squirterei a fontanella.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E qualcuno forse crede che la Sfinter sarebbe arrivata a questi livelli se fosse rimasto Thohir(chio) e avessero dovuto autofinanziarsi cedendo gli Schelotto e i Gabigol, bastava la competenza, come no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A parte che penso che si stia caricando Rangnick di aspettative messianiche per cui quando cadrà sentiremo un bel botto. Ma questo santone, che nella sua vita ha il merito come dici tu di aver scoperto talenti, non si sa se viene come allenatore o come DT o ambedue le cose. Non si sa nulla infatti. Se sarà solo DT sceglierà verosimilmente lui l' allenatore e sarà uno con concetti di gioco simili ai suoi. Riuscirà a creare una squadra competitiva per la Champions in un campionato estremamente tattico, puntando su autentiche scommesse, con un allenatore molto probabilmente digiuno come lui di grandi palcoscenici?
Ragazzi qua scherziamo con il fuoco e il rischio di andare dietro ad un fallimento di anni con Herr Rangnick e Gazidis al timone è davvero concreto.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Queste voci girano già da un bel po', ma di concreto non c'è nulla se non smentite. Poi chiaro che incrocio l'incrociabile affinché accada, ma al momento mi pare lontano dalla realtà e non voglio illudermi di nuovo.
Per quanto riguarda la questione allenatore, anche se non sono una particolare estimatrice di Allegri, ritengo che tra le due accoppiate non ci sarebbe neanche da discutere. Ma il problema è che purtroppo parliamo ancora di aria fritta.


----------



## Black (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> L’Inda fino all’arrivo di Suning fatturava tipo 170/180 milioni, eh. La differenza tra noi e loro è in questa disponibilità di soldoni freschi e fruscianti, che loro hanno e noi no, e siamo costretti a rigirarci sempre nella stessa melma mancandoci appunto risorse esterne che ora sarebbero puro ossigeno.
> 
> Se all’Inda avessero continuato ad imporre l’autofinanziamento ora sarebbero ancora lì a fare a sportellate con noi per il settimo posto.



perfetto!


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



purtroppo tutta questa roba è solo invenzione giornalistica per vendere qualche copia in più o qualche clic sul sito, ma dico una cosa chissenefrega, lasciatemi sognare che sia tutto vero e che presto non sentiremo mai più parlare di gazzidis, singer ragnik e compagnia.
Domani ci sverglieremo con la smentita ufficiale di lvh, ma fino ad allora lasciatemi sognare che torneremo forti


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A parte che penso che si stia caricando Rangnick di aspettative messianiche per cui quando cadrà sentiremo un bel botto. Ma questo santone, che nella sua vita ha il merito come dici tu di aver scoperto talenti, non si sa se viene come allenatore o come DT o ambedue le cose. Non si sa nulla infatti. Se sarà solo DT sceglierà verosimilmente lui l' allenatore e sarà uno con concetti di gioco simili ai suoi. Riuscirà a creare una squadra competitiva per la Champions in un campionato estremamente tattico, puntando su autentiche scommesse, con un allenatore molto probabilmente digiuno come lui di grandi palcoscenici?
> Ragazzi qua scherziamo con il fuoco e il rischio di andare dietro ad un fallimento di anni con Herr Rangnick e Gazidis al timone è davvero concreto.



Giampaolo è saltato dopo sette partite e di certo non è stato fatto un mercato che lo aiutasse.
Rangnick ora verrà trattato come il guardiola di turno??
La verità è che , mio personale parere, nel menu della mediocrità ora siamo alla seconda portata.
Ma tanto lo capiremo subito : se dovesse arrivare il tedesco ma senza cambiamento alcuno nel settore giovanile sarebbe la firma sul piano.
Del resto per il settore giovanile non valgono le morse del fpf, dico bene??
Mi metto comodo e aspetto i botti coi migliori under 17 che vengono da noi e i migliori allenatori delle giovanili corteggiati e portati a casa.
Ma scommetto già che presto usciranno i nomi di ganz, bonera, marco simone e magari pure kakè che viene a fare tirocinio da noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto della mia idea, Allegri è alla ricerca di altro. Poi se deve restare al palo per un paio di anni può anche guardare al Milan. Un po' quello che succede a Mancini anni fa.
> 
> Per il resto, ne abbiamo già parlato, non cambia nulla. Le priorità del Milan sono sempre le stesse. Ovvero bisogna GESTIRE BENE LA SOCIETA.
> 
> ...



quei 250M, che poi netti erano 170M, li hanno messi per dei bidoni ok ma non avevamo praticamente calciatori. il valore era zero della rosa. se tu quei 170M li metti 3 anni di fila non esiste mirabelli che tenga poco a poco risali impossibile sbagliarli tutti.

altra storia è mettere uno capace per il mirabelli di turno. la responsabilità non è mai solo di un fattore dovremmo averlo capito ormai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esiste ancora qualche rossonero non posseduto dalla forza maligna del fpf???!!
> Che bello.
> Grande.



bo ma negare l'evidenza che *150M + o - tutti gli anni* fanno comunque differenza indipendentemente da rosa, allenatore e dirigenza è sconcertante.


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è saltato dopo sette partite e di certo non è stato fatto un mercato che lo aiutasse.
> Rangnick ora verrà trattato come il guardiola di turno??
> La verità è che , mio personale parere, nel menu della mediocrità ora siamo alla seconda portata.
> Ma tanto lo capiremo subito : se dovesse arrivare il tedesco ma senza cambiamento alcuno nel settore giovanile sarebbe la firma sul piano.
> ...



E se arrivasse Allegri? magari avevano deciso di puntare su Rangnick e poi con la cessione lampo stile Suning è stato bloccato Allegri... sinceramente non la troverei una cosa così strana.
Resta solo da aspettare, non c'è molto da fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo ma negare l'evidenza che *150M + o - tutti gli anni* fanno comunque differenza indipendentemente da rosa, allenatore e dirigenza è sconcertante.



Football manager ha fatto disastri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è saltato dopo sette partite e di certo non è stato fatto un mercato che lo aiutasse.
> Rangnick ora verrà trattato come il guardiola di turno??
> La verità è che , mio personale parere, nel menu della mediocrità ora siamo alla seconda portata.
> Ma tanto lo capiremo subito : se dovesse arrivare il tedesco ma senza cambiamento alcuno nel settore giovanile sarebbe la firma sul piano.
> ...



Su questo ci sono zero dubbi. Non ci sono scuse per non investire MASSICCIAMENTE nel settore giovanile.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se tu quei 170M li metti 3 anni di fila non esiste mirabelli che tenga poco a poco risali impossibile sbagliarli tutti.



Esatto. È lapalissiano.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Giampaolo è saltato dopo sette partite e di certo non è stato fatto un mercato che lo aiutasse.
> Rangnick ora verrà trattato come il guardiola di turno??
> La verità è che , mio personale parere, nel menu della mediocrità ora siamo alla seconda portata.
> Ma tanto lo capiremo subito : se dovesse arrivare il tedesco ma senza cambiamento alcuno nel settore giovanile sarebbe la firma sul piano.
> ...



Eh, infatti abbiamo speso centinaia di milioni in questi due anni per il settore giovanile. Altra balla che ci raccontano per indorarci la pillola. Aspetto anch' io, come tutti, di vedere il circo che si rimette in movimento. 
Con questa proprietà al momento possiamo sperare solo in una qualificazione Champions con una bella botta di fortuna.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E se arrivasse Allegri? magari avevano deciso di puntare su Rangnick e poi con la cessione lampo stile Suning è stato bloccato Allegri... sinceramente non la troverei una cosa così strana.
> Resta solo da aspettare, non c'è molto da fare.



Di allegri si parla tanto come allenatore e può piacere o non piacere ma attenzione che alla juve ha fatto un lavoro enorme e importante sotto un altro punto di vista : inquadrava i giocatori come pochi.
Mi spiego meglio.
Allegri non è un fine stratega ma ama praticare un calcio semplice ed essenziale, le sue squadre sono solitamente ben organizzate e puntano su difese solide.
A sprazzi ha fatto vedere anche buon calcio a cagliari, milano o torino ma non è quella la sua dote principale.
Negli anni alla juve però, per stessa ammissione di marotta e agnelli, allegri è atato fantastico come pochi nel capire i margini di crescita dei calciatori.
Era lui a dire su quale atleta si poteva scommettere, su quale si dovesse aspettare e su quale invece era meglio intervenire sul mercato in uscita perchè le prospettive non sarebbero state rosee ed era il caso di monetizzare immediatamente per non trovarsi di fronte a una svalutazione tecnica.
Una sorta di ruolo di allenatore manager alla mancini insomma.
Quindi, se ti devo dire la mia, sono ovviamente assolutamente favorevole.
Solo un pazzo potrebbe snobbare Allegri.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Io penso davvero che non ci può andare sempre cosi male, è impossibile dai. Almeno una volta deve andarci bene


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di allegri si parla tanto come allenatore e può piacere o non piacere ma attenzione che alla juve ha fatto un lavoro enorme e importante sotto un altro punto di vista : inquadrava i giocatori come pochi.
> Mi spiego meglio.
> Allegri non è un fine stratega ma ama praticare un calcio semplice ed essenziale, le sue squadre sono solitamente ben organizzate e puntano su difese solide.
> A sprazzi ha fatto vedere anche buon calcio a cagliari, milano o torino ma non è quella la sua dote principale.
> ...



Infatti l'idea che ho di lui è proprio quella del manager che come pochi sa inquadrare un progetto.
Lui e la competenza di Braida di sicuro non porterebbe alla mediocrità eterna, c'è solo da capire se il francese abbia dato un'accelerata dopo aver letto, per mesi, dell'avvento del teutonico sulla panchina del Milan oppure sia in realtà molto diversa la faccenda e cioè Rangnick manager e Allegri allenatore, si sa poco o niente, di sicuro, quel mlrd messo sul piatto non può essere rifiutato così facilmente.
Se viene trovato un accordo tra le parti allora la gestione dell'area tecnica dovrà essere condivisa, almeno inizialmente, non mi stupirebbe se il prescelto fosse sempre stato Allegri e Rangnick fosse in realtà la prima scelta nel ruolo di collante tra panchina e società.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2020)

Passiamo avanti.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2020)

lo riporta anche calcio e finanza ma riprende la notizia da repubblica

parla di fonti della "finanza inglese"...mah...speriamo le fonti non siano Jhon Berluscon....


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono stufo di queste favole, che hanno il solo scopo di allontanare i tifosi dalla squadra. I tifosi fischiano, aspettando un Arnault che non verrá mai (cercando di imitare la vicenda Farina-Berlusconi).
> 
> Milan sempre piú abbandonato e perdente.
> 
> Basta! Se e quando firmeranno, grazie della notizia, fino ad allora basta discussioni sulla proprietá, guardiamo alla,squadra.


Non sono queste favole ad allontanare i tifosi dalla squadra ma l'incompetenza, il prassapochismo ed il dilettantismo con cui è stata gestita da dirigenti e proprietà varie negli ultimi 8 anni. Io credo che il tifoso non pensi ad Arnault come il nuovo sceicco pronto ad investire centinaia di milioni per portare campioni a Milanello ma semplicemente come una persona credibile e lontana da giri loschi dalle parti del Delaware e disposta a "metterci la faccia".


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non sono queste favole ad allontanare i tifosi dalla squadra ma l'incompetenza, il prassapochismo ed il dilettantismo con cui è stata gestita da dirigenti e proprietà varie negli ultimi 8 anni. Io credo che il tifoso non pensi ad Arnault come il nuovo sceicco pronto ad investire centinaia di milioni per portare campioni a Milanello ma semplicemente come una persona credibile e lontana da giri loschi dalle parti del Delaware e disposta a "metterci la faccia".



Non tutti sono evoluti come zosimo, devi capirlo.
Nel Giannino moderno tutti dovremmo guardare ai conti, non alla squadra come dice erroneamente sopra il suddetto utente, pensare solo ai conti e al ridimensionamento costante, soprattutto delle aspettative e poi del tifo, ovviamente, accontentarci del degrado nel nome del perbenismo calcistico, nel nome di una presa per il chiulo che dura da anni, nel silenzio di un tifo insensato per colori sbiaditi di una squadra senza proprietà e senza più anima.


----------



## nybreath (1 Luglio 2020)

Mi pare molto strano che si pensi a ragno cosi nel lungo periodo con una vendita cosi imminente, mi sembrerebbe possibile solo se fosse concertato con il nuovo acquirente, per me è ovvio che il milan verrà venduto di nuovo, ma non mi sento che sarà una cosa prossima, da quando si comincerà a vedere qualcosa di concreto per lo stadio allora forse...

Cmq, allegri puo piacere o no, ma è un grande allenatore, non sarà il top, ce ne saranno molti meglio di lui, ma è sicuramente meglio di qualsiasi cosa abbiamo avuto dopo...dopo di allegri...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non tutti sono evoluti come zosimo, devi capirlo.
> Nel Giannino moderno tutti dovremmo guardare ai conti, non alla squadra come dice erroneamente sopra il suddetto utente, pensare solo ai conti e al ridimensionamento costante, soprattutto delle aspettative e poi del tifo, ovviamente, accontentarci del degrado nel nome del perbenismo calcistico, nel nome di una presa per il chiulo che dura da anni, nel silenzio di un tifo insensato per colori sbiaditi di una squadra senza proprietà e senza più anima.



Secondo me quando Gangbanglliani legge i tipi alla zio Zosimo si da delle ghignate che lo sa solo lui. Ha cominciato nel 2009 a parlare di tifosi evoluti, bisogna ammettere che forse nemmeno lui immaginava che taluni si sarebbero “evoluti” così tanto.

Comunque zio Zosimo è simpatico, anche se peculiare.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo ma negare l'evidenza che *150M + o - tutti gli anni* fanno comunque differenza indipendentemente da rosa, allenatore e dirigenza è sconcertante.



Esatto fratello. 
150 mln IN PIÙ di quello che già si spendeva. 
E qualcuno vuole farci credere che non cambiava nulla...

Che poi quel qualcuno potrebbe scrivere abbastanza semplicemente che quei soldi sarebbe meglio se fossero spesi bene, in modo razionale. 
Invece no. Ti dicono che bisogna spendere 43 euro ma quelli bastano perché saranno spesi bene 

In questo caso capisci molto velocemente che c'è gente di parte. Perché non può esistere qualcuno che non sia capace di capire quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quei 250M, che poi netti erano 170M, li hanno messi per dei bidoni ok ma non avevamo praticamente calciatori. il valore era zero della rosa. se tu quei 170M li metti 3 anni di fila non esiste mirabelli che tenga poco a poco risali impossibile sbagliarli tutti.
> 
> altra storia è mettere uno capace per il mirabelli di turno. la responsabilità non è mai solo di un fattore dovremmo averlo capito ormai.



Appunto. La priorità è quella. Trovare persone giuste e non il Mirabelli di turno.

Almeno per me è così. Non credo al messia. Nemmeno ai soldi a cascata o i babbei che amano buttarli nel pozzo.

Se viene Arnault, o Soros o Billa Gates o chi pare a voi, a me interessa che abbia ambizioni, idee, pazienza, innovazione, e soprattutto ci metta la faccia. Questo è determinante.

Poi anche lui deve passare dalle forche Caudine del calcio italiano, ovvero critiche feroci, il sistema juve, procuratori banditi e via dicendo. Per sopravvivere dovrà fare le cose per bene, niente di diverso da quello che deve fare Elliott, altrimenti nel pozzo Milan ci finisce anche Luis Vuitton e noi continuiamo a piangere ogni volta che incrociamo il derby. E non escludo che dopo aver buttato milioni nel pozzo l'Arnault di turno non faccia come Higuain...

Ripeto, questa è la mia opinione, le priorità del Milan sono sempre le stesse, indipendentemente dalla proprietà.


----------



## sette (1 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bo ma negare l'evidenza che *150M + o - tutti gli anni* fanno comunque differenza indipendentemente da rosa, allenatore e dirigenza è sconcertante.



però se sono 150 Mandorle non fanno la differenza


----------



## sette (1 Luglio 2020)




----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quando Gangbanglliani legge i tipi alla zio Zosimo si da delle ghignate che lo sa solo lui. Ha cominciato nel 2009 a parlare di tifosi evoluti, bisogna ammettere che forse nemmeno lui immaginava che taluni si sarebbero “evoluti” così tanto.
> 
> Comunque zio Zosimo è simpatico, anche se peculiare.



Il tifoso del futuro, calcolatrice e bandiera lgbt.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il tifoso del futuro, calcolatrice e bandiera lgbt.



Gangbanglliani ha vinto.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba sganciata da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 1 luglio: sono ore convulse in casa Milan. Si sta giocando su tavoli internazionali il futuro del club rossonero. Presto potrebbe tenersi un summit tra Arnault e Singer. L'ok del Comune al nuovo stadio, e soprattutto gli spazi commerciali all'interno dell'impianto, hanno riacceso l'affare da poco meno di *1 mld di euro*. Con Arnault arriverebbe Braida nel ruolo di uomo mercato. In panchina ci sarebbe Allegri.
> 
> Dalla Redbull, invece, trapelano news sul fatto che Rangnick stia per dare l'addio al Lipsia e trasferirsi al Milan. Quindi, *Allegri o Rangnick*, per la panchina, dipendono dall'eventuale svolta societaria. Con Rangnick arriverebbero* Szoboszlai, Jovic ed Hendrick.*
> 
> Maldini e Massara (che potrebbe tornare alla Roma) sono molto operativi in sede. Tra oggi e domani il contenzioso tra *Elliott e Boban* potrebbe trasformarsi in causa.



Non resta che :

pregarepregarepregarepregare pregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregare pregarepregarepregarepregare pregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregarepregare


----------



## mabadi (1 Luglio 2020)

Il nuovo proprietario non potrebbe proporre un Voluntary Agreement?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Passiamo avanti.



Non credi alla notizia? Anch'io sono dubbioso, purtroppo. Anche se prima o poi la cessione, quella vera, dovrà avvenire.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il tifoso del futuro, calcolatrice e bandiera lgbt.



.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Luglio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non credi alla notizia? Anch'io sono dubbioso, purtroppo. Anche se prima o poi la cessione, quella vera, dovrà avvenire.



E sappiamo tutti quando avverrà.


----------



## Snake (1 Luglio 2020)

bombarolo crudeli già pronto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Luglio 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E sappiamo tutti quando avverrà.



Dopo Monza-Milan 2-0


----------



## Raryof (1 Luglio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> bombarolo crudeli già pronto



Ho messo ora, ha detto qualcosa?


Ps: hanno aggiornato ora, hanno messo "Tra poco: Notizie clamorose sul caso Milan-Arnault"


----------



## RojoNero (1 Luglio 2020)

ogni tot di tempo esce sta notizia... quando inizieranno a parlarne sky,mediaset,sportitalia e compagnia bella allora inizierò a crederci! non date retta a quei programmini che vogliono solo audience


----------



## __king george__ (1 Luglio 2020)

Snake ha scritto:


> bombarolo crudeli già pronto



ad onor del vero loro sono lo dicono da settimane anche quando non lo diceva piu nessuno

sia chiaro che continuo a credere sia una cavolata ma nel caso gliene daremo credito...


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non credi alla notizia? Anch'io sono dubbioso, purtroppo. Anche se prima o poi la cessione, quella vera, dovrà avvenire.



Il prezzo della cessione fa capire. Non esiste al mondo 1 miliardo, solo i cinefake o Mr bee potevano farlo. In genere queste cessioni si fanno senza racconti mediatici, solo a cose fatte.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto fratello.
> 150 mln IN PIÙ di quello che già si spendeva.
> E qualcuno vuole farci credere che non cambiava nulla...
> 
> ...



Giusto per non far girare cifre fantasmagoriche basate sul nulla, intermedia ha comportato un fatturato per l'inter di 227 milioni, non pochi, ma in TOTALE, cioè circa 70 all'anno per tre anni.

Poi arrivare a dire 5 mila fantastilioni è un attimo... ma le cifre sono queste. Non pochi, ma non certo 150 all'anno.

Nel nostro caso non sarebbero sufficienti per arrivare al pari di bilancio richiesto dal FPF. Quindi mi pare chiaro che il problema del Milan, al solito, non lo si risolve con l'avvento dell'ennesimo messia.

Benvenga Arnault, ma anche lui dovrebbe rimboccarsi le maniche e percorrere la lunga strada in salita che il Milan dovrà percorrere per forza, che piaccia o no.


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il prezzo della cessione fa capire. Non esiste al mondo 1 miliardo, solo i cinefake o Mr bee potevano farlo. In genere queste cessioni si fanno senza racconti mediatici, solo a cose fatte.



Un giorno tra qualche anno ci sveglieremo e leggeremo la notizia che Elliot ha venduto il Milan. Senza tanti clamori e viavai.

Attualmente il Milan non è vendibile senza rimetterci, questo perché:

-Ancora non è finanziariamente autosufficiente, brucia troppi soldi in ricapitalizzazione da parte della proprietà per gestire le perdite (quest'anno si è passati da -140 M a -100 M

-Lo stadio è ancora un progetto e fino a che la prima pietra non verrà posata esso non ha valore

Quindi, nessuno, nemmeno Arnoult comprerebbe una società a perdere, che piaccia o no, nel calcio di oggi i Berlusconi e i Moratti non ci sono più, lo stesso Zhang ci ha messo 4 anni a rimettere in sella l'Inter sportivamente ed economicamente. Purtroppo mentre Thohir non osava spendere molto (mi ricordo di tanti prestiti) noi abbiamo avuto:

-Fassone+Mirabelli che hanno bruciato subito 250M andando a creare un ammanco da bancarotta (cosa che sarebbe avvenuta se Elliot non avesse avuto in pegno il Milan, ricordatevi che il Fondo degli strozzini appena ci ha presi ha dovuto ripagare il bond non coperto da Li e versare i soldi per l'iscrizione del Milan in Serie A)

-Leonardo che ha buttato 95 M per Piatek+Paquetà (anche se con Piatek siamo rientrati per lo meno senza fare minusvalenza)

Abbiamo un parco giocatori ancora invendibili della gestione sportiva di Mirabelli quali: Reina, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia. Che a livello sportivo sono inutili e che visto l'età e lo scarsume non li vuole nessuno.

Ragazzi, vi piaccia o no, nemmeno Arnault ora ci comprerebbe, perché attualmente il Milan brucia soldi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto per non far girare cifre fantasmagoriche basate sul nulla, intermedia ha comportato un fatturato per l'inter di 227 milioni, non pochi, ma in TOTALE, cioè circa 70 all'anno per tre anni.
> 
> Poi arrivare a dire 5 mila fantastilioni è un attimo... ma le cifre sono queste. Non pochi, ma non certo 150 all'anno.
> 
> Nel nostro caso non sarebbero sufficienti per arrivare al pari di bilancio richiesto dal FPF. Quindi mi pare chiaro che il problema del Milan, al solito, non lo si risolve con l'avvento dell'ennesimo messia.




Aggiungendo quei 70 milioni sarebbe molto più facile poi colmare il resto del disavanzo con delle cessioni e non rinnovando ai pesi morti. Mi pare elementare. Ora abbiamo un passivo di circa 100 milioni, mi pare ovvio che se tale passivo venisse portato a -30 dai soldi pompati da un magnate tramite sponsor sarebbe decisamente più piana e meno accidentata, la via.

A meno che non si pensi che sia meglio colmare il passivo solo e soltanto con l’autofinanziamento, cosa che sarebbe illogica (per usare un eufemismo) da pensare.


----------



## markjordan (1 Luglio 2020)

e andiamooooooo
cattedrale e arnault
ma vi immaginate ? bel sogno


----------



## gabri65 (1 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il prezzo della cessione fa capire. Non esiste al mondo 1 miliardo, solo i cinefake o Mr bee potevano farlo. In genere queste cessioni si fanno senza racconti mediatici, solo a cose fatte.



Concordo.

Non credo che vedremo riunioni al bar tra amici, per questo genere di cessioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungendo quei 70 milioni sarebbe molto più facile poi colmare il resto del disavanzo con delle cessioni e non rinnovando ai pesi morti. Mi pare elementare. Ora abbiamo un passivo di circa 100 milioni, mi pare ovvio che se tale passivo venisse portato a -30 dai soldi pompati da un magnate tramite sponsor sarebbe decisamente più piana e meno accidentata, la via.
> 
> A meno che non si pensi che sia meglio colmare il passivo solo e soltanto con l’autofinanziamento, cosa che sarebbe illogica (per usare un eufemismo) da pensare.



Benvenga Arnault e i suoi generosi sponsor a fiume.

Io credo in altre cose e vedo il calcio in un altro modo.

Per me sono fondamentali le idee che porta e soprattutto la sua ambizione. Di Elliott critico la gestione incasinata e incoerente piuttosto che i soldi che non butta nel pozzo Milan.

Un Milan gestito bene gli sponsor li attira da solo, come fanno tutti i grandi club di Europa che miracolosamente (a questo punto) fatturano 700 e passa milioni senza nessun messia magnate benefattore che "pompi" proprio un bel niente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. La priorità è quella. Trovare persone giuste e non il Mirabelli di turno.
> 
> Almeno per me è così. Non credo al messia. Nemmeno ai soldi a cascata o i babbei che amano buttarli nel pozzo.
> 
> ...



opinione che condivido, ma se uno ha un tumore ed una gamba rotta di certo deve dare la priorità al tumore, ma si deve curare anche la gamba... questa è la mia teoria. sempliciotta si ma la trovo abbastanza veritiera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Benvenga Arnault e i suoi generosi sponsor a fiume.
> 
> Io credo in altre cose e vedo il calcio in un altro modo.
> 
> ...



Tutti i club che ora sono al vertice hanno goduto, in un dato momento, di iniezioni di denaro fresco da parte della proprietà. Poi arrivati ad un punto tale che non ce n’è bisogno non lo si fa più, chiaro, ma nessun club nelle condizioni attuali del Milan e nelle condizioni passate dell’Inda post-Triplete arriva ai vertici col puro autofinanziamento duro e puro.

Milan e Inter sono club che possono e potranno autofinanziarsi totalmente tornati ai vertici, con lo stadio di proprietà ecc, ma non nella situazione attuale.


----------



## Milanlove (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto per non far girare cifre fantasmagoriche basate sul nulla, intermedia ha comportato un fatturato per l'inter di 227 milioni, non pochi, ma in TOTALE, cioè circa 70 all'anno per tre anni.
> 
> Poi arrivare a dire 5 mila fantastilioni è un attimo... ma le cifre sono queste. Non pochi, ma non certo 150 all'anno.
> 
> ...



Ma poi anche la stessa Inter che adesso siccome ha preso Hakimi sembra che spenda tipo Real Madrid, l'anno scorso/quest'anno ha venduto gente come Icardi, Perisic, Nainggolan. Prima aveva venduto Kovacic, Coutinho, Guarin. Non ha riscattato negli anni un pacco di giocatori che sicuramente erano tra i migliori della loro rosa come Rafinha o Cancelo. Non è che han venduto la società a Suning e magicamente han fatto campagne acquisti miliardarie. Suning ha portato sicuramente più sponsor negli anni ma non ha fatto altro che proseguire l'opera di ristrutturazione a livello dirigenziale e soprattuto a livello imprenditoriale iniziata da Thohir. L'Inter con Moratti era un'azienda di famiglia, ora è una specie di multinazionale dove vengono considerati costi e ricavi.
Noi siamo qui che ci mettiamo a piangere se ci vendono Bennacer o siamo disposti a piegarci a 90 per far diventare a suon di milioni di euro Donnarumma una bandiera del club.
Il Milan è proprio da rifondare da zero, c'è proprio da cambiare mentalità. Parliamo male di Berlusconi, ma con la testa siamo ancora fermi lì, stiamo ancora aspettando un altro Berlusconi che investa di tasca propria nel calciomercato del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Luglio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Non credo che vedremo riunioni al bar tra amici, per questo genere di cessioni.



Quando il farabutto tirerà le cuoia o si deciderà a vendere a prezzi ragionevoli forse potremo vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel. Per il momento non ci resta che sopravvivere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche la stessa Inter che adesso siccome ha preso Hakimi sembra che spenda tipo Real Madrid, l'anno scorso/quest'anno ha venduto gente come Icardi, Perisic, Nainggolan. Prima aveva venduto Kovacic, Coutinho, Guarin. Non ha riscattato negli anni un pacco di giocatori che sicuramente erano tra i migliori della loro rosa come Rafinha o Cancelo. Non è che han venduto la società a Suning e magicamente han fatto campagne acquisti miliardarie. Suning ha portato sicuramente più sponsor negli anni ma non ha fatto altro che proseguire l'opera di ristrutturazione a livello dirigenziale e soprattuto a livello imprenditoriale iniziata da Thohir. L'Inter con Moratti era un'azienda di famiglia, ora è una specie di multinazionale dove vengono considerati costi e ricavi.
> Noi siamo qui che ci mettiamo a piangere se ci vendono Bennacer o siamo disposti a piegarci a 90 per far diventare a suon di milioni di euro Donnarumma una bandiera del club.
> Il Milan è proprio da rifondare da zero, c'è proprio da cambiare mentalità. Parliamo male di Berlusconi, ma con la testa siamo ancora fermi lì, stiamo ancora aspettando un altro Berlusconi che investa di tasca propria nel calciomercato del Milan.



L’Inda ha raddoppiato il fatturato da quando è arrivato Suning, e raddoppiandolo ha potuto permettersi giocatori come Lukaku, Eriksen e allenatori come Conte. E il fatturato l’ha raddoppiato grazie ai soldoni di Suning, prima di Suning fatturavano meno di 200 milioni.

Certo oggi non c’è più la proprietà che stacca gli assegni per prendere Tizio o Caio, ma chi deve far diventare grandi club che non lo sono mai stati (City e PSG) o deve riportare alla grandezza delle nobili decadute come i nati dopo, investe eccome di tasca propria. Non più in maniera diretta come una volta ma in maniera indiretta. Se Suning avesse imposto l’auto finanziamento all’Inda sarebbero ancora la squadretta che erano nel post-Triplete, stesso dicasi per la Rube post-Calciopoli.


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. La priorità è quella. Trovare persone giuste e non il Mirabelli di turno.
> 
> Almeno per me è così. Non credo al messia. Nemmeno ai soldi a cascata o i babbei che amano buttarli nel pozzo.
> 
> ...



Non capisco perchè non riesci a dire che vorresti molti soldi GESTITI BENE.
E come se ti divertissi di più a provare ad arrivare in alto senza soldi quando una società come il Milan possa ambire ad avere sia il proprietario ricco che ci mette i soldi sia la dirigenza brava sia a fare soldi che ad avere risultati sportivi importanti. 

La metti sempre come se fossero 2 cose impossibile da conciliare...e sembra che non riesci a capire che un presidente ricco che ci mette soldi PUO fare fuori una dirigenza incompetente e ingaggiare gente più brava mentre una dirigenza brava NON PUO mandare a casa un presidente tirchio. 

Io voglio entrambe le cose. Come vorrebbe qualsiasi tifoso di qualsiasi squadra. Solo che il tifoso della Spal di turno può solo ambire a dirigenti bravi mentre noi milanisti DOBBIAMO ambire al meglio.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè non riesci a dire che vorresti molti soldi GESTITI BENE.
> E come se ti divertissi di più a provare ad arrivare in alto senza soldi quando una società come il Milan possa ambire ad avere sia il proprietario ricco che ci mette i soldi sia la dirigenza brava sia a fare soldi che ad avere risultati sportivi importanti.
> 
> La metti sempre come se fossero 2 cose impossibile da conciliare...e sembra che non riesci a capire che un presidente ricco che ci mette soldi PUO fare fuori una dirigenza incompetente e ingaggiare gente più brava mentre una dirigenza brava NON PUO mandare a casa un presidente tirchio.
> ...



_*Amen*_.

Da incorniciare e appendere al muro.

Poi se diciamo che ora abbiamo Rabbi Singer e questo dobbiamo ciucciarci volenti o nolenti, ci sta come discorso, ma deve essere chiaro che questa non è una proprietà da Milan. Non sarebbe una proprietà da Inter (che fino a quando ha avuto il suo Idiott, cioè Thohirchio, ha mangiato melma a camionate, anche se non come noi adesso, visto che loro anche con l’indonesiano prendevano allenatori come Mancini, noi invece ci sentiamo fortunati per Ragnick), figuriamoci da Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche la stessa Inter che adesso siccome ha preso Hakimi sembra che spenda tipo Real Madrid, l'anno scorso/quest'anno ha venduto gente come Icardi, Perisic, Nainggolan. Prima aveva venduto Kovacic, Coutinho, Guarin. Non ha riscattato negli anni un pacco di giocatori che sicuramente erano tra i migliori della loro rosa come Rafinha o Cancelo. Non è che han venduto la società a Suning e magicamente han fatto campagne acquisti miliardarie. Suning ha portato sicuramente più sponsor negli anni ma non ha fatto altro che proseguire l'opera di ristrutturazione a livello dirigenziale e soprattuto a livello imprenditoriale iniziata da Thohir. L'Inter con Moratti era un'azienda di famiglia, ora è una specie di multinazionale dove vengono considerati costi e ricavi.
> Noi siamo qui che ci mettiamo a piangere se ci vendono Bennacer o siamo disposti a piegarci a 90 per far diventare a suon di milioni di euro Donnarumma una bandiera del club.
> Il Milan è proprio da rifondare da zero, c'è proprio da cambiare mentalità. Parliamo male di Berlusconi, ma con la testa siamo ancora fermi lì, stiamo ancora aspettando un altro Berlusconi che investa di tasca propria nel calciomercato del Milan.



Bravissimo. È codesto il succo del discorso. I meriti di Suning sono nella gestione, in particolare di Zhang che in 5 anni ha scalato i vertici del calcio mondiale molto più della stessa Inter, diventando già molto influente e rispettato.

Aggiungo a questa osservazione il fatto che lo stesso Zhang sia stato sempre trattato con superficialità, sprezzo e presunzione nel calcio italiano, non è un caso.

Quello che dici tu, cioè il rimanere ancorati al passato, è una mentalità diffusa in tutto il nostro calcio. Il Milan è forse l'ambiente estremo, ma c'è una radicale opposizione al cambiamento e all'innovazione, soprattutto da una grande massa di giornalisti e opinionisti che non saprebbero leggere nemmeno il bilancio di una tabaccheria, dunque continuano a raccontare il calcio come fossimo ancora negli anni 80.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. È codesto il succo del discorso. I meriti di Suning sono nella gestione



Sono sia nella gestione che nelle risorse immesse. Se togli una delle due, che siano le risorse o la competenza di gestione, l’Inda ora sarebbe ben diversa ed inferiore. L’Inda ora è questa (e crescerà ancora) grazie alla gestione _*e*_ alle risorse pompate dentro da Suning. Entrambe sono state, e sono, condizioni necessarie. Non solo una.

Se Suning chiudesse i rubinetti vai tranquillo che, pur mantenendo la medesima gestione, l’Inda magicamente subirebbe un bel ridimensionamento.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè non riesci a dire che vorresti molti soldi GESTITI BENE.
> E come se ti divertissi di più a provare ad arrivare in alto senza soldi quando una società come il Milan possa ambire ad avere sia il proprietario ricco che ci mette i soldi sia la dirigenza brava sia a fare soldi che ad avere risultati sportivi importanti.
> 
> La metti sempre come se fossero 2 cose impossibile da conciliare...e sembra che non riesci a capire che un presidente ricco che ci mette soldi PUO fare fuori una dirigenza incompetente e ingaggiare gente più brava mentre una dirigenza brava NON PUO mandare a casa un presidente tirchio.
> ...



Mai detto che sono due cose alternative.

Dico, e non ora lo dico da anni, che il problema del Milan è la gestione. Senza migliorare quella niente e NESSUNO ci potrà evitare di diventare il nuovo Torino.

Perché penso che ormai ogni tifoso di questo forum dovrebbe averlo capito: se non partiamo subito con una gestione seria che colmi l'enorme gap che abbiamo con club seri è quello il futuro che ci attende.

Poi dire che vorrei tanti soldi, magari infiniti, i migliori dirigenti, i migliori giocatori, il migliore allenatore... per carità, opinione che rispetto, ma non mi pare un modo realistico di vedere le cose.

Se tifare è sognare la fata turchina, boh, forse allora sono troppo realista io...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che sono due cose alternative.
> 
> Dico, e non ora lo dico da anni, che il problema del Milan è la gestione. Senza migliorare quella niente e NESSUNO ci potrà evitare di diventare il nuovo Torino.
> 
> ...



I tifosi del Milan vogliono semplicemente una proprietà da Milan, che non può essere una proprietà che non ci mette un euro (neanche quelli permessi dalla UEFA). Semplice.

Tra il mega sceicco ed Elliott ci sono molte sane vie di mezzo.

La UEFA permette alle proprietà di immettere soldi per il 30% del fatturato, io, come molti altri milanisti, mi accontenterei di quello, cioè mi accontenterei di una proprietà che faccia tutto quanto permesso dalle normative vigenti per incrementare la nostra competitività, non una proprietà che ci gestisca al minimo indispensabile.

Juve, Inter, i top club europei in generale, hanno proprietà che fanno tutto quanto concesso (a volte anche di più, vedi PSG e City, e pure i gobbi con le plusvalenze fittizie, ma tralasciamo) per tenere i loro club al top. Il Milan merita lo stesso.
Non penso di volere la fata turchina per questo. Penso di volere ciò che spetta ad un club di questa levatura, che non può accontentarsi di essere gestito come una Fiorentina che deve solo pensare a vivacchiare, perché tanto ha vinto due scudetti in un secolo e quindi vincere è la supereccezione e non ciò che deve essere l’obiettivo di ogni stagione.

Poi se per qualche ragione i milanisti devono essere contenti di una proprietà che non mette nemmeno le risorse che le normative UEFA permettono di mettere (quindi non parliamo di cose poco etiche o illegali) allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## sette (1 Luglio 2020)

1 miliardo vogliono sti infami, per una squadra che perde con la spal


----------



## Djici (1 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mai detto che sono due cose alternative.
> 
> Dico, e non ora lo dico da anni, che il problema del Milan è la gestione. Senza migliorare quella niente e NESSUNO ci potrà evitare di diventare il nuovo Torino.
> 
> ...



Tifare e volere il meglio per la propria squadra. 
Se per il Milan e meglio X che Y allora io spero in X.

Non mi sembra mica difficile da capire. Io in questo caso non vedo fate turchine. Un proprietario tirchio, si invece.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tifare e volere il meglio per la propria squadra.
> Se per il Milan e meglio X che Y allora io spero in X.
> 
> Non mi sembra mica difficile da capire. Io in questo caso non vedo fate turchine. Un proprietario tirchio, si invece.



Un proprietario che andrebbe bene per club come Fiorentina, Genoa, ecc, club che devono vivacchiare e basta.

Ma a forza di prendere bastonate alcuni tifosi si sono convinti che avere un proprietario che faccia il 100% di ciò che è concesso dalle normative sia volere la fata turchina.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tifare e volere il meglio per la propria squadra.
> Se per il Milan e meglio X che Y allora io spero in X.
> 
> Non mi sembra mica difficile da capire. Io in questo caso non vedo fate turchine. Un proprietario tirchio, si invece.



Non capisco perché il confronto abbia preso questa piega...

Per me puoi tifare come ti pare, incluso cercare di capire come funziona un club di calcio e farlo con realismo. Quindi, come io rispetto il modo di tifare di chiunque non capisco perché bisogna critica il mio. Non mi pare difficile da capire.

Comunque ribadisco il mio parere originale, che poi mi sembra abbia preso una piega assurda: CHIUNQUE prenda il Milan dovrà fare le stesse cose che deve fare Elliott, perché il primo problema del Milan è il Milan, ovvero quella specie di obbrobrio che siamo da 10 anni a questa parte.

Chi crede che cambiando la proprietà, per la quarta volta sottolineo, avremo una qualche scorciatoia sogna ad occhi aperti e verrà deluso per l'ennesima volta.


----------



## Solo (1 Luglio 2020)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Brambati su 7Gold (aveva già dato notizie a gennaio) ha appena detto

Allegri prima scelta, altrimenti Gasperini. 
Arnault però è innamorato di Guardiola.


----------



## Mika (1 Luglio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Brambati su 7Gold (aveva già dato notizie a gennaio) ha appena detto
> 
> Allegri prima scelta, altrimenti Gasperini.
> Arnault però è innamorato di Guardiola.



Non farti fregare da ste notizie, tireranno tutta l'estate così e il tuo fegato ne risentirà quando a Settembre siamo ancora con Elliot.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Brambati su 7Gold (aveva già dato notizie a gennaio) ha appena detto
> 
> Allegri prima scelta, altrimenti Gasperini.
> Arnault però è innamorato di Guardiola.



a parte che non arriverrà nessuno comunque preferirei Gasp nel caso (rispetto ad allegri intendo)


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché il confronto abbia preso questa piega...
> 
> Per me puoi tifare come ti pare, incluso cercare di capire come funziona un club di calcio e farlo con realismo. Quindi, come io rispetto il modo di tifare di chiunque non capisco perché bisogna critica il mio. Non mi pare difficile da capire.
> 
> ...



Non critico affatto come tifi. Critico frasi inesatte che ripeti.
E dire che non ci sia una scorciatoia tra mettere 0 a bilancio come sponsor e mettere 70 mln e una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. 
Cole si fa a dire che non cambia nulla partire da zero o da +70?

E ripeto che io non ho mai criticato il come tifi.anzi, mi sembra che quello che parlava di fatine eri tu.
Per me puoi pure sperare di vincere la Champions con soli primavera... Non cambia nulla.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2020)

progetto stadio subito e via sti mercenari sanguisughe che col milan hanno il solo interesse
di guadagnare soldi dalla futura rivendita, Arnault sarebbe il top, ma riuscirebbe a far meglio
anche il presidente del poggibonsi, vergogna 2 annate con liberi sul mercato i vari conte,marotta,
allegri,spalletti e questi si presentano con gazzidis,gianpaolo e massara, ma x piacere il calcio non 
è un business adatto ai sionisti, vendete e tornate a sponsorizzare guerre, colpi di stato e truffe
bancarie, mi vergognavo di meno con Farina e Nardi in serie B..


----------



## Ambrole (2 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> progetto stadio subito e via sti mercenari sanguisughe che col milan hanno il solo interesse
> di guadagnare soldi dalla futura rivendita, Arnault sarebbe il top, ma riuscirebbe a far meglio
> anche il presidente del poggibonsi, vergogna 2 annate con liberi sul mercato i vari conte,marotta,
> allegri,spalletti e questi si presentano con gazzidis,gianpaolo e massara, ma x piacere il calcio non
> ...



Sono sicuro che tutte le persone da te citate, non vedessero l'ora di venire a lavorare per il Milan...


----------



## Ambrole (2 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non critico affatto come tifi. Critico frasi inesatte che ripeti.
> E dire che non ci sia una scorciatoia tra mettere 0 a bilancio come sponsor e mettere 70 mln e una cosa che non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.
> Cole si fa a dire che non cambia nulla partire da zero o da +70?
> 
> ...



Il problema è che qui c'è gente che concepisce solo il concetto di mettere soldi.....abbiamo speso 300 milioni per avere una squadra scarsa, cosa facciamo?? Mettiamone 400!!!!! E se non funziona? Mettiamone 1000.
Il concetto è che se non hai una idea chiara di quello che vuoi fare e persone competenti, coi soldi ci combini nulla. 
Ma del.resto qui c'è gente che percula il.modello.atalanta....che senza soldi si qualifica due anni consecutivi in Champions. E tra l'altro, vediamo dove arriva quest'anno in Champions, perché se continua a giocare così........


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sono sicuro che tutte le persone da te citate, non vedessero l'ora di venire a lavorare per il Milan...



esatto, la società fa ridere e oltre a non venire scappano tutti, x quello se ne devono andare, se hai
una società di aguzzini senza progetto serio e in più vuoi risparmiare sugli ingaggi, cioè siamo il Milan
e da quasi 10 anni abbiamo dirigenti e allenatori ridicoli e va sempre peggio, io penso che il problema
parta dalla base e cioè la non società che abbiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché il confronto abbia preso questa piega...
> 
> Per me puoi tifare come ti pare, incluso cercare di capire come funziona un club di calcio e farlo con realismo. Quindi, come io rispetto il modo di tifare di chiunque non capisco perché bisogna critica il mio. Non mi pare difficile da capire.
> 
> ...



Sono 4-5 anni che si ripetono le stesse cose, cioè “speriamo arrivi lo sceicco”, “quest’anno torna Ibra”. Per dire senza il disastro del Covid avrebbero dimezzato il rosso di bilancio da quasi -150 a meno -70/-80 e passa. Sulla politica dei giovani molti ci marciano, nel senso che qualcuno esperto verrà sempre preso. Lavorando bene (lo scorso mercato e’ stato quantomeno discreto) le cose dovranno migliorare, considerando realtà come Atalanta e Lazio non eterne e con meno possibilità. Programmare è l’unica strada.


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il problema è che qui c'è gente che concepisce solo il concetto di mettere soldi.....abbiamo speso 300 milioni per avere una squadra scarsa, cosa facciamo?? Mettiamone 400!!!!! E se non funziona? Mettiamone 1000.
> Il concetto è che se non hai una idea chiara di quello che vuoi fare e persone competenti, coi soldi ci combini nulla.
> Ma del.resto qui c'è gente che percula il.modello.atalanta....che senza soldi si qualifica due anni consecutivi in Champions. E tra l'altro, vediamo dove arriva quest'anno in Champions, perché se continua a giocare così........



Ma io capisco quello che dici. 
E pure io vorrei un ottimizzazione delle risorse. 
Ma non capisco perché non si possa volere sia un aumento del fatturato attraverso sponsor della proprietà che un ottimizzazione dei soldi spesi. 
Non sono cose incompatibili. 
Dare altri 250 mln a Mirabelli non avrebbe senso. 
E comunque ripeto quello che ho scritto prima :
Un presidente che ci mette soldi PUO mandare a casa una dirigenza scarsa mentre una dirigenza che spende in modo ottimo le risorse non può obbligare un presidente a mettere soldi. 
Quindi io vorrei un presidente che ci mette quello che è lecito mettere e che scelga una dirigenza capace di spendere quei soldi al meglio. 
Non è o l'uno o l'altro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma io capisco quello che dici.
> E pure io vorrei un ottimizzazione delle risorse.
> Ma non capisco perché non si possa volere sia un aumento del fatturato attraverso sponsor della proprietà che un ottimizzazione dei soldi spesi.
> Non sono cose incompatibili.
> ...



È un concetto di un’elementarità impressionante, ma pare non attecchire. Peggio, *pare che volere quello che ad un club della levatura del Milan spetterebbe di diritto* (che poi è ciò che hanno tutti i più importanti club europei, cioè proprietà che tengono alla prosperità sportiva del club che posseggono e fanno tutto ciò che è concesso nelle normative per assicurarla) sia l’equivalente di pretendere una vincita al Superenalotto, come se, per l’appunto, fosse roba che spetta “ad altri” e noi fossimo la Fiorentina di turno che può e deve solo sperare in una buona gestione, perché buona gestione + big money a quanto pare è roba che spetta solo a club ben più blasonati di noi come Inda lol e City lol:   )ecc.

Insomma, al Milan o si prendono i palloni d’oro per metterli in panchina come negli early 90’s, oppure apparentemente si può solo sperare nell’autofinanziamento duro e puro nonostante le normative lascino ben più margine di manovra.

E così sia.

Come scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Milan vogliono semplicemente una proprietà da Milan, che non può essere una proprietà che non ci mette un euro (neanche quelli permessi dalla UEFA). Semplice.
> 
> Tra il mega sceicco ed Elliott ci sono molte sane vie di mezzo.
> 
> ...



Ormai siamo talmente abituati a non avere più nulla che l’avere una proprietà degna di un top club (che non deve necessariamente essere uno sceicco, vedi Inter) lo vediamo come una pretesa irragionevole, come un bambino che batte i piedi perché non ha il giocattolino che vuole invece che per ciò che è (cioè il volere ciò che un club con questo palmares e questi tifosi *merita*), poi parliamo di gestione come se l’Inter fosse cresciuta così tanto solo grazie ad essa e non ANCHE grazie ai capitali freschi a fondo perduto riversati nel suo bilancio da Suning.


Come dicevo: e così sia.


----------

